# Best Winter Cycling Jackets



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The cold temperatures are here for sure so bump this cozy article.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Since this little bit of advertising is already almost 2 years old, how much have the prices gone up, and are all the jackets still available?


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Already bought a “newer jacket”. None in the post above.
Already returned that “newer”jacket.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

shrubs said:


> Already bought a “newer jacket”. None in the post above.
> Already returned that “newer”jacket.


Motocross? You should see the knobbies on my King Quad! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm not into expensive clothing, been there done that and they don't work any better than less expensive stuff I bought. Living where it does get cold, I simply layer up, but my outer wear jacket is a Showers Pass Syncline CC, I've used it in downpouring rain, I've used in cold weather, and with my layers it works great, and I never get wet from rain. The best part is, the Syncline CC is $100 less than the Elite.


----------



## dogmat2 (Jan 2, 2022)

Wondering why no Assos jackets were included? I have the Mille GT Ulraz jacket, and I think it's awesome!


----------



## GregO0321 (12 mo ago)

Jordan Villella said:


> Best Winter Cycling Jackets
> 
> It can be hard enough finding the motivation to get outside during the winter month. That can be tremendously hard if your fighting to stay warm with lesser gear. We've tested and these jackets in the coldest and harshest winter conditions out there and came up with a concentrated list of the best winter cycling jackets around. No matter if you ride in the woods or spend your base time on the gravel paths - these jackets will keep you warm and stylish over the cold months.
> 
> ...


I'm still using my 10+yr. old Campagnolo winter jacket, made out of Extran. I have yet to find a nicer material to date....


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

dogmat2 said:


> Wondering why no Assos jackets were included? I have the Mille GT Ulraz jacket, and I think it's awesome!


I love my Assos winter jacket. It works well and it has a built in neck gaiter. That said, my PI jacket and a regular cheap neck gaiter also work great. I have used both well down into single digits. That’s with carefully thought out layering and gear everywhere. One thing about cold riding, get one piece of the puzzle wrong and the whole ride is misery. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zurich06 (Jan 16, 2013)

It's not still available but I have a Gore Bike Wear "Tool" jacket. Its a softshell fleece jacket, wind and water resistant. The fabric is similar to Pearl Izumi AMFIB. I've had it over 10 years and it is my very favorite piece of cycling gear. A good jacket is essential to winter riding!


----------

